# Java Fern/Java Moss



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guy, just wondering where I would be able to get both these plants? I had a quick browse through Big Als(Kennedy Location) but didn't seem to find it. Also, do any of you guys recommend any other low light plants? Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Big Al's Scarborough had both of these plants (when I went yesterday).

You could also purchase plants off users from the forums; I believe Hitch, jamesren and jimmyjam all have Java Moss for sale.

As for other low light plants, Anubias spp., Cryptocoryne spp., Elodea, Egeria, Hornwort, Hygrophila spp., and other mosses will also do well.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks a lot!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Hey guy, just wondering where I would be able to get both these plants? I had a quick browse through Big Als(Kennedy Location) but didn't seem to find it. Also, do any of you guys recommend any other low light plants? Thanks


Pending where you are I have a little bit of java moss which I can give for free. Not much but with time and care it'll multiply for you.


----------



## mm67br (Jan 20, 2010)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Java Fern/Java Moss - Hey guy, just wondering where I would be able to get both these plants? I had a quick browse through Big Als(Kennedy Location) but didn't seem to find it. Also, do any of you guys recommend any other low light plants? Thanks


Hi! I'm totally new to this (two weeks in and loving every minute of it  ). I got my fish and plants at 280 Spadina Ave (Spadina & Dundas). 
Good luck!
http://www.youtube.com/mm67br


----------

